# NEW INTERIOR PARTS FOR



## KurupT

Heres some parts made of abs plastic for the 78-88 gbodies that we have developed and manufactured, if you want details and prices pm me or call my shop during business hours 9 to 6 @ 352 694 5300 
these prices are for a limited time once they hit the suppliers they will increase!dealer inquiries welcome also!

door panel bottoms for (2) 6 1/2"speakers this is a prototype there wont be big holes in them like shown here.









rear package trey with (4) 4" speakers 









rear package trey reproduction









1/4 panel inserts for 6 1/2" speaker


----------



## HydroCutlass86

nice!!! how much are the door panels and the rear deck for 4'' speakers


----------



## KurupT

pm sent


----------



## MR.LONGO

how much for the kick panels for a 1981 el camino for 6 1/2


----------



## AndrewH

interesting stuff.


----------



## Steadycreepn

:biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86

:thumbsup:


----------



## STHPW3305

Price on the lower door panels and 1/4 panel inserts for 6 1/2" speaker


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs

PRICES??? I WANT A SET OF EACH!!!!


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Oct 4 2006, 12:46 PM~6304145
> *PRICES???  I WANT A SET OF EACH!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Impressive_regal

damm really nice


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 4 2006, 06:55 PM~6306630
> *damm really nice
> *


thankyou :biggrin: theres more to come!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Nice stuff you got going on there. What else you have coming?


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 5 2006, 02:41 AM~6309624
> *Nice stuff you got going on there.  What else you have coming?
> *


well i cant disclose that info but keep your eye out cuz its all g body lets say custom and reproduction parts and soon i will have a shopping site with all the products i currently get and make!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Worm

:thumbsup:


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs

COME ON, I WANT THOSE DOOR PANELS!!! THEY WOULD BE EVEN SICKER IF THEY WERE FIBERGLASSED AND PAINTED!! DONT CARE SO MUCH ABOUT THE BACK ONES CAUSE I DONT CARE ABOUT THE PEOPLE IN THE BACK HEARING ANYTHING PLUS THERE IS NEVER ANYBODY BACK THERE BUT THEY ARE ALSO SICK. CAN YOU GIVE US AN IDEA ON PRICE AND HOW SOON I CAN GET A SET?? I WAS PLANNING TO FAB MY OWN BUT THIS WOULD BE EASIER!!


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Oct 5 2006, 02:56 PM~6312452
> *COME ON, I WANT THOSE DOOR PANELS!!!  THEY WOULD BE EVEN SICKER IF THEY WERE FIBERGLASSED AND PAINTED!!  DONT CARE SO MUCH ABOUT THE BACK ONES CAUSE I DONT CARE ABOUT THE PEOPLE IN THE BACK HEARING ANYTHING PLUS THERE IS NEVER ANYBODY BACK THERE BUT THEY ARE ALSO SICK.  CAN YOU GIVE US AN IDEA ON PRICE AND HOW SOON I CAN GET A SET??  I WAS PLANNING TO FAB MY OWN BUT THIS WOULD BE EASIER!!
> *


you can smooth these out and paint them they would look sick!! and until they hit all the distributers im selling the doors for $140 so let me know!! oh and they will be available at the end of this month maybe a little sooner!! :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT

heres one of the 1/4 inserts wrapped in vinyl in a cutlass.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs

140? SHIPPED? ARE THE SPEAKERS ANGELED UPWARDS TO GET THE SOUND TWARDS YOUR HEAD?? DO YOU HAVE MAYBE SOME MORE PICS? OH YEA, ARE THEY MADE OUT OF THE SAME TYPE OF PLASTIC THAT THE FACTORY USED OR LIKE THE STUFF THAT MY Q LOGIC KICK PANELS ARE MADE OF? IM VERY INTERESTED, ARE THEY GONNA BE CHEAPER ONCE THEY HIT THE MARKET?


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Oct 5 2006, 05:17 PM~6313335
> *140?  SHIPPED?  ARE THE SPEAKERS ANGELED UPWARDS TO GET THE SOUND TWARDS YOUR HEAD??  DO YOU HAVE MAYBE SOME MORE PICS?  OH YEA, ARE THEY MADE OUT OF THE SAME TYPE OF PLASTIC THAT THE FACTORY USED OR LIKE THE STUFF THAT MY Q LOGIC KICK PANELS ARE MADE OF?  IM VERY INTERESTED, ARE THEY GONNA BE CHEAPER ONCE THEY HIT THE MARKET?
> *


i put an angle on them that would keep them ez to wrap they are aimed towards the front more then up. and im not sure what q logic uses but these are thick abs plastic which take paint and dye better than the original stuff can.and as far as the price they will be $169 per pair once the hit the distributers. and the price doesnt include shipping.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: BBBBEEEEEEAAAAUUUUUTTTTTIIIIIFFFFFUUUUULLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S GOOD SHIT!! I NEED A SET OF DOOR PANELS JUST LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE POSTED! HIT ME UP WHEN THEY ARE AVAILABLE! I NEED THEM SHITS!


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Oct 3 2006, 06:33 PM~6298862
> *Heres some parts made of abs plastic for the 78-88 gbodies that we have developed and manufactured, if you want details and prices pm me or call my shop during business hours 9 to 6 @ 352 694 5300
> these prices are for a limited time once they hit the suppliers they will increase!dealer inquiries welcome also!
> 
> door panel bottoms for (2) 6 1/2"speakers this is a prototype there wont be big holes in them like shown here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear package trey with  (4) 4" speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear package trey reproduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 panel inserts for 6 1/2" speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THOSE DOOR PANELS WITH THE SPEAKER INSERTS FOR 61/2S


----------



## DYABLITO

CAN YAL COME UP WITH SOMETHING FOR A 84-87 REGAL DASH TOP THAT COVERS THE 3 1/2S BUT WITH A 4X6 INSERT?


----------



## M.IV.L SPO Thang

man hit me up with some prices on all that asap.. uffin:


----------



## KurupT

heres some better pictures...


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 6 2006, 11:03 PM~6321807
> *CAN  YAL COME UP WITH SOMETHING FOR A 84-87 REGAL DASH TOP THAT COVERS THE 3 1/2S BUT WITH A 4X6 INSERT?
> *


im working on it trust me!! i need one too!


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 6 2006, 10:07 PM~6321362
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: BBBBEEEEEEAAAAUUUUUTTTTTIIIIIFFFFFUUUUULLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT'S GOOD SHIT!! I NEED A SET OF DOOR PANELS JUST LIKE WHAT YOU HAVE POSTED! HIT ME UP WHEN THEY ARE AVAILABLE! I NEED THEM SHITS!
> *


will do homie thankyou!! :biggrin:


----------



## FiNGaZ

Tons of replies!!!!!! Keep em' comin'!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

Finally someone gives a shit about the G body owners!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop

say homie i need a price on the rear deck w/ the 4 holes,and the lower door panels?shipped to 77521  and when are they ready?


----------



## regulz

please pm me on the info as how 2 orderin the door panels and total cost including shippin... and they are sold in a set right?! 
please get me back as soon as u can. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## regulz

double post sorry :uh:


----------



## SevennineMC

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 7 2006, 05:07 PM~6325453
> *Finally someone gives a shit about the G body owners!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 5-0-9

Any plans on making this but with 6x9's?


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by 5-0-9_@Oct 8 2006, 07:53 PM~6329935
> *Any plans on making this but with 6x9's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is a size issue with that but i will research it.


----------



## KurupT

bout 2 weeks the doors will be ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT

i set up paypal for when im ready so start pming me addresses :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

how much for the rear package trey reproduction


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 5-0-9_@Oct 8 2006, 06:53 PM~6329935
> *Any plans on making this but with 6x9's?
> *


I have four 6x9's in mine, but either the top of the rear seat has to get pushed under the board thats there(looks kind of off) or you just set the seatback up against the front face of the panel with the 6x9's but it doesn't lock in place. Think 4x10's would work?


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 13 2006, 02:18 AM~6360160
> *I have four 6x9's in mine, but either the top of the rear seat has to get pushed under the board thats there(looks kind of off) or you just set the seatback up against the front face of the panel with the 6x9's but it doesn't lock in place.  Think 4x10's would work?
> *


let me look into it


----------



## 83monteconvert

price on rear 1/4 speaker mounts and lower door panels please [email protected]


----------



## regulz

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 12 2006, 11:18 PM~6360160
> *I have four 6x9's in mine, but either the top of the rear seat has to get pushed under the board thats there(looks kind of off) or you just set the seatback up against the front face of the panel with the 6x9's but it doesn't lock in place.  Think 4x10's would work?
> *


4x10's came stock in them


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by regulz_@Oct 14 2006, 11:54 AM~6367633
> *4x10's came stock in them
> *


yeah but not 4 of them


----------



## DYABLITO

YOU'LL BE BETTER OF TRYIN TO STUFF A 5 1/4 COMPONET SYSTEM BACK THERE,THEY PRODUCE BETTER SOUND,I WOULD THINK


----------



## ski187ttle

i need some prices!!!!!!!
TTT


----------



## CISCOS CUSTOMZ

PRICE ON THE REAR ONE WIT THE FOUR HOLES


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by CISCOS CUSTOMZ_@Oct 19 2006, 01:10 AM~6398376
> *PRICE ON THE REAR ONE WIT THE FOUR HOLES
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert

waiting on price for 1/4 panel parts


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Oct 21 2006, 10:05 AM~6413254
> *waiting on price for 1/4 panel parts
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## dippin84cutty

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Oct 7 2006, 11:03 AM~6324127
> *heres some better pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice that you got predrilled holes in the door panels to put on the door :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pm a price homie thx


----------



## Magik007

Send me a price for the door panels shipped to 33013. Thanks. I need both doors.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

TTT for brothhaaa


----------



## chackbayplaya

are these available yet????


----------



## markx

how much for the 1/4 panel inserts for 6 1/2" speaker


----------



## Big Worm

So has anybody got any of the panels yet ? I'm seriously thinking of the door panels . What's the feedback on homie good or not ?


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Nov 2 2006, 01:44 PM~6491373
> *So has anybody got any of the panels yet ? I'm seriously thinking of the door panels . What's the feedback on homie good or not ?
> *


noone has the door panels yet but everyone seems to have good things to say about them except a few people think they should only have one speaker instead of 2. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I'm down for a set of the door panels, with 1 speaker or 2. I'd prefer just 1 but either way works for me. PM me when your ready to start shipping some of these out.


----------



## 79cutsupreme

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Oct 7 2006, 11:03 AM~6324127
> *heres some better pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR SOME OF THOSE LOWER DOOR PANELS??? iF YOU STILL GOT SOME, LET ME KNOW...IM VERY INTERESTED. :0


----------



## KurupT

dixiemontecarlodepot.com has all of my stock right now they are taking orders now :biggrin: 
http://dixiemontecarlodepot.com/78-88monte...ections/s3.html


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by KurupT+Oct 5 2006, 03:34 PM~6313084-->
> 
> 
> 
> you can smooth these out and paint them they would look sick!! and until they hit all the distributers im selling the doors for $140 so let me know!! oh and they will be available at the end of this month maybe a little sooner!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KurupT_@Nov 5 2006, 06:59 PM~6509538
> *dixiemontecarlodepot.com has all of my stock right now they are taking orders now :biggrin:
> http://dixiemontecarlodepot.com/78-88monte...ections/s3.html
> *


   So no layitlow hook up huh? How come they don't have any Regal stuff listed on the site?


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 5 2006, 08:38 PM~6509699
> *    So no layitlow hook up huh?  How come they don't have any Regal stuff listed on the site?
> *


if you guys want to keep waiting i will hook yall up for the people who want them right away they are available there. i have to buy 100 at a time and thats not cheap and i am still getting custom boxes built for individual sales made so thats why i was throwin that option out there.and they dont sell regal parts but these parts fit all the g bodys :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

:biggrin: I'll wait, just let me know as soon as you have of for your previously mentioned price.


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 5 2006, 10:33 PM~6510364
> *:biggrin:  I'll wait, just let me know as soon as you have of for your previously mentioned price.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Greenteam

how much for all shipped to van bc canada


----------



## Greenteam

not including the one without speaker holes.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Greenteam_@Nov 8 2006, 12:41 AM~6526009
> *how much for all shipped to van bc canada
> *



Check his posts on the previous page for the company that has them. Here try this....

http://dixiemontecarlodepot.com/78-88monte...ections/s3.html


----------



## 83monteconvert

alot of peoploe wont buy from dixiemontecarlo they are over priced. look to under pay when buying parts, and on trades of parts are just not fair i know most guys from the monte ss board wont buy from them...mikesmontes.com should carry your stuff he is fair lower priced then most and never trys to beat you up when trading parts.

i will wait till you have the 1/4 rears to sell


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Thats a good site for replacement parts but i didnt see anything custom on it. I'll just wait and deal directly with the topic starter


----------



## KurupT

im just waiting on the people that are making our boxes now. then i can get this stuff out to you.thanks for waiting so patiently guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Nov 9 2006, 12:36 AM~6532431
> *alot of peoploe wont buy from dixiemontecarlo they are over priced. look to under pay when buying parts, and on trades of parts are just not fair i know most guys from the monte ss board wont buy from them...mikesmontes.com should carry your stuff he is fair lower priced then most and never trys to beat you up when trading parts.
> 
> i will wait till you have the 1/4 rears to sell
> *


funny you should say mikes montes cause he thinks my prices are too high ,but dixie jumped on and has the parts cheaper than what msrp is.


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin

would i have to cut into my door to fit the speakers? or duz that depend on the speakers? and also can u make som pieces for the bak sides that have the speaker closer to the front (towards the door) rather then closer to the seat :happysad: otherwise i think u did a awsome fukkin job on this shit :thumbsup: u'll make a killing :biggrin: ima wait to see wut else u pull out b4 i buy anything


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs

hey guys check this out


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/G-BODY-78-8...1QQcmdZViewItem

the rear deck is on ebay for 115. i thought these were not on the market yet?????

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/G-BODY-78-8...1QQcmdZViewItem

door panels for 154, they have all these parts on ebay now. i still think its better to fiberglass your own but i hope this helps some of you guys out. i have not been keeping up on this post but i wasnt sure if anybody had pointed this out yet


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Nov 10 2006, 04:45 AM~6540452
> *would i have to cut into my door to fit the speakers? or duz that depend on the speakers? *



That was exactly what I was going to ask. I put some 5 1/4" speaker pods on my factory panels....I made them far enough out to where I didn't have to knotch the door skin or anything. Just wondering....your product is a great idea.


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs

cadillac seats?? thats sic as hell! good job on the panels


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Nov 10 2006, 02:08 PM~6541986
> *hey guys check this out
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/G-BODY-78-8...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> the rear deck is on ebay for 115.  i thought these were not on the market yet?????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/G-BODY-78-8...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> door panels for 154, they have all these parts on ebay now.  i still think its better to fiberglass your own but i hope this helps some of you guys out.  i have not been keeping up on this post but i wasnt sure if anybody had pointed this out yet
> *


i just sent these parts i didnt know they were on e bay.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

So who's actually making these, dixiemotorsports?


----------



## Greenteam

how far do they stick out? is cutting going to be needed to fit the magnets in>????


----------



## All Out Customs

Nice work, looks like I fond a new toy for the christmas wishlist. I second the motion for 6x9 rear deck mount.


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 11 2006, 05:23 AM~6546241
> *So who's actually making these,  dixiemotorsports?
> *


im making them but dixie was the first to want to distribute them for me. :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Nov 15 2006, 10:01 PM~6577678
> *im making them but dixie was the first to want to distribute them for me. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

are you gonna make anything for the cutlass dash...like a dash cap...ive seen em for montes and regals but not for a cutlass... they look good and are very cost effective nad time saving


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs

I PERSONALLY SAY JUST FIBERGLASS THE DASH AND PAINT IT BODY COLOR, IT LOOKS SICK! I AM GONNA HAVE TO SAY THAT BASED ON THE ANGLES OF THE SPEAKER OPENINGS ON THE DOOR PANELS THAT I THINK THAT THE Q LOGIC KICK PANELS ARE A BETTER OPTION TO ME WITH HIGH END COMPONENT SPEAKERS. THE Q LOGIC PANELS ARE POINTED AT THE LISTENER AND HAVE THE SPOT FOR THE TWEETERS. IF YOU USE THE DOOR PANELS YOU NEED 4 SPEAKERS WHICH IF YOU DO IT RIGHT YOU ARE GONNA END UP PAYING 600 BUCKS OR MORE ON QUILITY COMPONENT SPEAKERS THAT ARE POINTED AT YOUR FEET, NOT AT YOUR EARS. I CAN PICTURE SOMBODY PUTTING SOME PAIRS OF WAL MART SONY EXPLODE COAX SPEAKERS THAT ARE 35 BUCKS A PAIR AND SPENDING MORE ON THE DOOR PANELS THAN THEY DID ON SPEAKERS, WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY. THATS JUST MY OPINION, I HAVE 6" ECLIPSE COMPONENTS IN MY KICKS AND 4" MB QUART PREMIUM COMPONENTS IN THE DASH, BOTH RAN TO ECLIPSE AMPS, SOUNDS INSANE! JUST MY OPINION BUT HEY WHAT DO I KNOW I HAVE ONLY BEEN DOING STEREO INSTALLS FOR OVER TEN YEARS


----------



## regal 187

do you have any other colors


----------



## uce84




----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Nov 22 2006, 01:01 PM~6617395
> *I PERSONALLY SAY JUST FIBERGLASS THE DASH AND PAINT IT BODY COLOR, IT LOOKS SICK!  I AM GONNA HAVE TO SAY THAT BASED ON THE ANGLES OF THE SPEAKER OPENINGS ON THE DOOR PANELS THAT I THINK THAT THE Q LOGIC KICK PANELS ARE A BETTER OPTION TO ME WITH HIGH END COMPONENT SPEAKERS.  THE Q LOGIC PANELS ARE POINTED AT THE LISTENER AND HAVE THE SPOT FOR THE TWEETERS.  IF YOU USE THE DOOR PANELS YOU NEED 4 SPEAKERS WHICH IF YOU DO IT RIGHT YOU ARE GONNA END UP PAYING 600 BUCKS OR MORE ON QUILITY COMPONENT SPEAKERS THAT ARE POINTED AT YOUR FEET, NOT AT YOUR EARS. I CAN PICTURE SOMBODY PUTTING SOME PAIRS OF WAL MART SONY EXPLODE COAX SPEAKERS THAT ARE 35 BUCKS A PAIR AND SPENDING MORE ON THE DOOR PANELS THAN THEY DID ON SPEAKERS, WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY.  THATS JUST MY OPINION, I HAVE 6" ECLIPSE COMPONENTS IN MY KICKS AND 4" MB QUART PREMIUM COMPONENTS IN THE DASH, BOTH RAN TO ECLIPSE AMPS, SOUNDS INSANE!  JUST MY OPINION BUT HEY WHAT DO I KNOW I HAVE ONLY BEEN DOING STEREO INSTALLS FOR OVER TEN YEARS
> *


most people arent into sound quality in these cars they like it loud at least the customers here so my panels are good for that as for imaging your probably right about the angles and placement thankyou for the input!!


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs

HAVE YOU CONSIDERED MAKEING THEM WITH BETTER ANGLES? I THINK IT IS GREAT THAT THESE ITEMS ARE OUT THERE AND I WOULD BUY THEM IF I WAS GONNA GET THE IMAGING THAT I NEED/WANT. I THINK IT IS GREAT THAT THERE ARE SO MANY NEW ITEMS OUT THERE NOW FOR G BODY CARS THAT WERE NOT HERE 5 YEARS AGO. I HAVE OWNED MORE G BODYS THAN I CAN COUNT ON MY HANDS AND ALMOST FEET AND I LIVE FOR THEM, THERE WAS NOT ANYTHING AFTER MARKET OUT THERE AT ALL UNTILL THE LAST 2 TO 3 YEARS AND NOW IT IS BLOWING UP! I CAN ACTUALLY FIND REPLACEMENT BODY PARTS AND AFFORDABLE PERFORMANCE SUSPENSION PARTS AND THESE PANELS. MAD PROPS FOR BEING PART OF IT. THES PANELS ARE NOT GOOD FOR ME BUT WILL BE FOR SOMEBODY ELSE JUST LIKE I WANT PERFORMANCE PARTS BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE ON THIS SITE DONT WANT AND HATE THOSE TYPES OF PARTS FOR THESE CARS. I SUPPORT ANY(MOST) PARTS BEING MADE FOR THESE CARS. I THINK THAT YOU SHOULD TRY TO MAKE A REAR DASH PANEL THAT WILL HOLD 6X9 SPEAKERS, I WOULD BUY THOSE FOR THE DAILY DRIVER AND WOULD CONSIDER FOR A SHOW CAR THAT DID NOT HAVE A MASSIVE STEREO IN IT. I HAVE PLAYED WITH THE IDEA BUT HAVE NOT GOT A GOOD SOLUTION FOR IT YET WITHOUT BLOCKING YOUR REAR VEIW AND THE COPS IN MY TOWN WILL HAVE A HAY DAY WITH OBSTRUCTION ON THAT ONE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, I HOPE TO SEE SOME MORE PANELS THAT I CAN USE IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## KurupT

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Nov 29 2006, 12:10 PM~6658915
> *HAVE YOU CONSIDERED MAKEING THEM WITH BETTER ANGLES?  I THINK IT IS GREAT THAT THESE ITEMS ARE OUT THERE AND I WOULD BUY THEM IF I WAS GONNA GET THE IMAGING THAT I NEED/WANT.  I THINK IT IS GREAT THAT THERE ARE SO MANY NEW ITEMS OUT THERE NOW FOR G BODY CARS THAT WERE NOT HERE 5 YEARS AGO.  I HAVE OWNED MORE G BODYS THAN I CAN COUNT ON MY HANDS AND ALMOST FEET AND I LIVE FOR THEM, THERE WAS NOT ANYTHING AFTER MARKET OUT THERE AT ALL UNTILL THE LAST 2 TO 3 YEARS AND NOW IT IS BLOWING UP!  I CAN ACTUALLY FIND REPLACEMENT BODY PARTS AND AFFORDABLE PERFORMANCE SUSPENSION PARTS AND THESE PANELS.  MAD PROPS FOR BEING PART OF IT.  THES PANELS ARE NOT GOOD FOR ME BUT WILL BE FOR SOMEBODY ELSE JUST LIKE I WANT PERFORMANCE PARTS BUT ALOT OF PEOPLE ON THIS SITE DONT WANT AND HATE THOSE TYPES OF PARTS FOR THESE CARS.  I SUPPORT ANY(MOST) PARTS BEING MADE FOR THESE CARS.  I THINK THAT YOU SHOULD TRY TO MAKE A REAR DASH PANEL THAT WILL HOLD 6X9 SPEAKERS, I WOULD BUY THOSE FOR THE DAILY DRIVER AND WOULD CONSIDER FOR A SHOW CAR THAT DID NOT HAVE A MASSIVE STEREO IN IT.  I HAVE PLAYED WITH THE IDEA BUT HAVE NOT GOT A GOOD SOLUTION FOR IT YET WITHOUT BLOCKING YOUR REAR VEIW AND THE COPS IN MY TOWN WILL HAVE A HAY DAY WITH OBSTRUCTION ON THAT ONE.  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, I HOPE TO SEE SOME MORE PANELS THAT I CAN USE IN THE FUTURE.
> *


well im just getting started so there is plenty of time to keep making new and/or better stuff its definately exciting being part of it. thanks for the info ive learned alot from the criticism of many wich shows me there are more markets to reach than i thought thankyou!!


----------



## kyle22

how much for lower door pannels and rear quarter peices


----------



## 5-0-9

Hey whats the deal are these things still for sale? Where/Who do i get them from


----------



## KurupT

yes :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by 5-0-9_@Apr 30 2007, 05:52 PM~7806113
> *Hey whats the deal are these things still for sale? Where/Who do i get them from
> *


pretty sure they still got them on dixie monte carlo depot, right?


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@May 1 2007, 01:16 PM~7810856
> *yes  :biggrin:
> *


prices man ... I pmed u earlier .. didnt realize how old the topic was ...


----------



## GotWeed&Sex?

Can you do weatherstripping if so how for the exterior weatherstripping (complete set) for the doors for a 1987 LS


----------



## 81cutty

i wanna get the rear deck lid for the speakers


----------



## Jtap20

nice 
need inserts and rear dash


----------



## KurupT

if anyone has price questions or any other direct questions for me please pm me i dont have time to read the forums all the time but i do read all my emails. thankyou! :biggrin:


----------



## Lingam

Any chance of making the C-pillar upper and lower (sail) panels for the G-bodies?

Lingam


----------



## I. K. Rico

that's what i wanna do, but i think it's gonna be alot more parts cause not all the g-body pillars are identical like the other parts he has made that are universal...


----------



## Lingam

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jul 9 2007, 01:06 PM~8266222
> *that's what i wanna do, but i think it's gonna be alot more parts cause not all the g-body pillars are identical like the other parts he has made that are universal...
> *


True Enough, but the 78-88 Monte Carlos and I think most of the Malibus, which would be a good sized market, are all the same if I remember correctly. I have 2 '80 Montys that I can replace everything from the dash back to the Sail panels with new plastic, but those two pieces are eyesores or the wrong color.

If you make some, let me know. I will buy a set.

Lingam


----------



## 83monteconvert

i have a few sets of these if anyone was looking for stock ones


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Oct 5 2006, 03:39 PM~6313121
> *heres one of the 1/4 inserts wrapped in vinyl in a cutlass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





PM me a price for a pair :biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

kind of off the panels subject, but G-body parts I need one. Can anyone get the 4"+ plastic sping clips that click onto the molding studs for the chrome rocker moldings on the brougham, LS and limited's? I'm in Boston lookin.. LMK. I need the chrome back on... :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert

Monte ls ones i should have them how many would you need


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

thanks man,
If thier the 4 1/2" clips with the 2" antaneas that hold the chrome lower door moldings on I need 10. but I'll take what you can get. I really appreciate it.


----------



## 83monteconvert

e mail me [email protected]


----------



## ROCK OUT

PM me on the rear package trey reproduction shipped to 98802


----------



## RO-BC

how much for the doorpanels for an 82 cutty


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

that stuff is cool cant wait till i have some money hit u all up for sure :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

ordered mine up :biggrin: cant wait to put them in


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Jul 9 2007, 02:56 PM~8266633
> *i have a few sets of these if anyone was looking for stock ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much? i need any plastic peice you may have


----------



## 83monteconvert

50 + shipping for them sorry i been of line past few days


----------



## MR. BUICK

These guys have a lot of G-body parts too...
http://yearone.com/serverfiles/fbshopmain2.asp?cat=b


----------



## 83monteconvert

i am parting out a ls right now i think the side trim i have sold


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Oct 3 2006, 05:33 PM~6298862
> *door panel bottoms for (2) 6 1/2"speakers this is a prototype there wont be big holes in them like shown here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still have these?


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 23 2008, 12:06 PM~10011342
> *
> *



damn you brought this one back from the dead :0


----------



## acosta512

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWX732

whuddup :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine

I have had mine for a while but just put them in last fall. still waitn for 
the speakers. and i still wanna wrap them in leather.


----------



## TYTE9D

are these parts still available?


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Mar 14 2008, 07:00 PM~10170924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had mine for a while but just put them in last fall. still waitn for
> the speakers. and i still wanna wrap them in leather.
> *


Why don't you just dye them ? Just wondering .


----------



## ROSunshine

i like the feel of the leather n gives it more of a custom look too.


----------



## DEWEY

u still offer those door panels hit me up homie


----------



## yunji

cashmoneyspeed said:


> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Oct 3 2006, 05:33 PM~6298862
> *door panel bottoms for (2) 6 1/2"speakers this is a prototype there wont be big holes in them like shown here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Still have these?
Click to expand...


I need these like last year! Where can I get them? Asap!


----------

